# window sash replacement kits?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I have only used Marvin tilt-pacs, so i can't speak about the others. CAREFUL measurement of the opening is crucial to a proper fit. Follow the manufacturers recommendation for measuring.


----------



## jimhome (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been using the Jeld-Wen "custom window" instructions for measurement, which guide you through measuring height in three places, width in three places, level, plumb, square, and twist for the frame. So far the windows have been within their tolerances, which are generally 1/8" of variance.

Even with checking and double checking measurements, I'm still anxious about just how perfect the frames need to be to make this work. Was your experience that the frames need to be "dead on" or will the sash replacements work well even with small deviations?

Have the Marvin Tilt-Pacs worked well for you overall? Any issues with air infiltration or sash movement? When you installed your kits, did you do any extra weather-proofing e.g. around the jamb liner or at the sill?

Thanks so much for the help.

Jim


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I have installed quite a few Marvin tilt-pacs over the years, including in my own house(20+ yrs ago). I have had few calls from customers, indicating they are satisfied. I only have one window that has leakage issues, probably due to bad measurements on my part. Marvin said to caulk the jamb liner at the sill, which is what I did.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Marvin tilt pac all the way!


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

Find a Heritage Window Restorationist.

It will shock you how efficient the old windows are compared to modern windows....once you get them back to the way they were in the 1920's


----------

